# What are the top fulfillment sites in regards to quality of Shirts/Hoodies/Leggings



## kafasam (Oct 25, 2016)

Good afternoon,

I've been searching far and wide for reviews on threadless, zazzle, redbubble, rageon, etc. but i'm finding mixed reviews, so i thought i'd ask the question here since this community would seem more knowledgeable than random reviews. 

I want to print my designs (including allover prints) on clothing to sell through a fulfillment company but i'm confused as to which ones i should stay away from because of their crappy quality/service. 

I hear PAOM.com has horrible shipping issues as well as horrible quality, and I wouldn't want anyone purchasing bad quality clothing for the sake of making a sale with my design on it. So if anyone can point me in the right direction, that would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Desweaver (Nov 15, 2015)

Bump. Want to know myself, have sold a few on Zazzle, but have never heard about the quality.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I suggest you go ahead and order one from the vendor you are using and test the quality yourself including a wash test.

All over printing especially can be tuff. This is done via sublimation and understanding how to design for this can be critical.


----------

